
Ask HN: Should Hacker News change the 80 character limit? - kevindeasis
I feel like the 80 character limit is too limiting.<p>How do  you guys feel about that?
======
dalke
What 80 character limit?

The textarea entry, for example, is 60 cols and 6 rows, but it's also
resizeable (at least in Firefox) to much larger.

~~~
qbrass
Titles are 80 characters, I believe.

~~~
dalke
Ahh. Then no, I don't feel it's limiting.

